
Treating PTSD with Ecstasy - bitops
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/03/health/ecstasy-ptsd-3/index.html?hpt=hp_c2
======
tokenadult
Commentary on the most recently published study of this treatment, previously
submitted to HN and discussed here:

[http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/ecstasy-for-
pt...](http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/ecstasy-for-ptsd-not-
ready-for-prime-time/)

~~~
GFischer
Here's the commentary:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4837223>

